# Paint Creek Report with pic.



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

I fished yesterday at Paint Creek in the evening when the water was a bit cooler. The light Cahills started hatching around 9:15 and the fishing was great. I finished the day with 5 browns a few 9 inchers one 12 incher and the beautiful 14" brown pictured below.


----------



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice fish dude. I was going to go to paint creek Saturday morning,but went to Clinton river in auburn hills instead. Only got the one brown and the rest were chubs. Bad call on my part saved the fish for u. Good job love seen young guys fishing and loving it at the same time. I hope it stays with u so u can pass it on to your kids some day


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

This rain, although it's not much, should help out the fishing a bit. I was just checking the USGS website and the rain seems to be effecting the Clinton more than Paint Creek but Paint Creek has been fishing well regardless.

It sounds like the trout are numerous where you fish on the Clinton and the rain should make them a little more aggressive.

Good luck fishing!


----------



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

The fish r there I see them. I have only been able to get 1 or 2 at time. They all have been 12inches or more,I have seen bigger fish. I don't fly fish would like to try it one day. So I have used spinners and used flys with light weight to drift in the holes. All suggestion are well come to hook up on more fish.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

For this time of year, when the water is low, I usually fish nymphs and dries upstream. I only fish streamers after a heavy rain when the fish are more willing to chase.

That's from a fly fisherman's perspective but for you I would avoid the spinners right now unless once again, it's after a heavy rain when the fish are more aggressive. If you still want to stick with spinning gear, you can fish flies that way. just make sure you add some weight. Dead drift nymphs and small (10-12) streamers under an indicator upstream.

Good like and by the way, are the fish over there rising? just curious about how active they are feeding.


----------



## Willfishanytime (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes they are rising. Thanks for the info.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

